# Portal available for free



## BigTom (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.learnwithportals.com/

Portal is currently available for free (download through steam).. not sure how long it'll be available for, some kind of educational promotion by the looks of things, anyway, I've heard many good things about portal but never bought it and am looking forward to doing so now it's free and I'm unemployed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Available until 20th September apparently. Good news for all those who like this game. Now if only they gave away a game that was actually good...?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 18, 2011)

Obviously you can ignore Kid_Eternity because he's mental in the brains

Edit: when it comes to this sort of thing anyway, he's sound otherwise


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2011)

*wants a massive plush companion cube*

Feel in love with this game due to a weekend spent with high grade blueberry


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Obviously you can ignore Kid_Eternity because he's mental in the brains
> 
> Edit: when it comes to this sort of thing anyway, he's sound otherwise





Heh yeah my tastes in games can be a little...controversial at times.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like a trip into the Uni tomorrow or the next day then...


----------



## BigTom (Sep 18, 2011)

well, I enjoyed it.. not sure how I would have felt if I'd paid for it as it was quite short, but for free it was an enjoyable few hours of gameplay.


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 19, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> *wants a massive plush companion cube*


I wants a companion cube sub...


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Sep 19, 2011)

BigTom said:


> well, I enjoyed it.. not sure how I would have felt if I'd paid for it as it was quite short, but for free it was an enjoyable few hours of gameplay.


Have you done the advanced levels or found the cake yet?


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2011)

There is no cake.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 19, 2011)

There is a cake :/


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Sep 19, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> There is a cake :/


This ^, you can youtube the walkthrough


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah.  I know there's a cake.


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2011)

ah, of course I meant "the cake is a lie"


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 19, 2011)

Wromgh friggin cake to begin wirh


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Sep 19, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> Wromgh friggin cake to begin wirh


Wut?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 19, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Have you done the advanced levels or found the cake yet?



No - I assume this is the "bonus maps" bit? I've just played through the game (19 levels + the long level after the fire)


----------

